# Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?



## Franky (18. April 2012)

Moin moin,
ich oute mich mal als "Neueinsteiger" und muss mit meinem beschränkten Wissen mal 'ne doofe Frage an die wissende Gemeinde stellen:
Warum zum Henker wird der Großteil an Fliegenruten in 4-teiligen "Mikadospielchen" angeboten?
Ich habe mal "gelernt", dass Ruten mit weniger Teilungen besser wären, als solche mit vielen. Einziger Sinn und "Einsatzzweck" von "mehrteililgen" Ruten < 3 m in 4 - 6facher Teilung sind "Reiseruten". Aber für den "normalen" Zweck halte ich diese Maccharoni-Teilung für extrem unsinnig! Auch wenn ich damit wahrscheinlich vollkommen daneben setze - mir gerade wurscht!
Kann das jemand (für mich) sinnig begründen?

PS: ja, ich habe tatsächlich eine 2-teilige Rute erstanden! War aber nicht einfach...


----------



## reticulatus (18. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*

Hi,

ich habe mehrere Fliegenruten, neben einer zweiteiligen, eine dreiteilige und eine fünfteilige Fliegenrute, letztere ist eine Reiserute.

Als ein Bekannter mit der drei- und der fünfteiligen Rute gefischt hat, war er überrascht, da er eben auch der veralteten Meinung war, daß mehrfache Teilungen nur Nachteile haben.
Bei den Materialien, die heutzutage beim Rutenbau verwendet werden, spielen die (Mehrfach-)Teilungen kaum noch eine Rolle.

Bei vielen Anglern denke ich ist dies meist veraltetes Denken und das Weitergeben der allgemein üblichen Meinung.

Ich habe auch bei anderen Ruten mehrteilige, wie bei Spinn-und Karpfenruten, ebenso bei Feeder- und Matchruten, bin ich über Mehrfachteilungen doch sehr froh, denn zweiteilige Ruten können über ein Packmaß von 2-2,20m Länge ganz schon sperrig werden, beim Transport im KFZ noch ok, aber per Bus oder Bahn alles andere als komfortabel.


----------



## Tigersclaw (18. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*

hmm da Fliegenfischer eben oft nur mit light takle unterwegs sind, spielt das Transportmaß meinr Meinung nach ne wichtigere Rolle. Ich kenn leute die nehmen die Rute in jeden Urlaub mit 

Ausserdem denke ICH, wie mein Vorredner schon angedeutet hat, das du beim Werfen nur selten merkst, ob deine fliegenrute 2,3,4,5-Teilig ist. Der Fortschritt der Technik machts möglich.

claw


----------



## thanatos (18. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*

wenn ich nur 100m zum gewässer brauchte käme für mich nur ne
einteilige in frage,jede teilung ändert die action.basta so isses!
anderseits kann man mit jeder teilung klarkommen schließlich 
wollen wir doch nur fische fangen


----------



## froxter (18. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*

Hallo,

ich habe 3- und 4-teilige Fliegenruten und ich habe 1- und 2-teilige Spinnruten. Mit allen habe ich Fische gefangen. Mir ist es aber noch NIE passiert, dass ich mir während des Drills gedacht habe.... "Schade, wenn das jetzt eine 1-teilige Rute wäre hätte ich sicher viel mehr Spaß....." :q

Bei den Fliegenrute bevorzuge ich übrigens 4-teilige. Weder beim Werfen noch beim Drill merke ich einen Unterschied, sehr wohl aber beim beladen des Autos oder beim Packen des Urlaubsgepäcks.

TL!


----------



## reticulatus (18. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*



> jede teilung ändert die action.basta so isses!



Dies gilt vorallem bei Teleskopruten, bei Steckruten fällt dies heutzutage kaum noch ins Gewicht, wie schon geschrieben , haben sich die zum Rutenbau verwendeten Materialien in den letzten 20Jahren stark verändert, zum Glück zum Guten hin.

Aber jedem seine eigene Meinung, schließlich muß jeder selbst damit klarkommen.


----------



## Franky (18. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*

Hmm - ich sehe das wie thanatos: jede Unterbrechung des Blanks beeinflusst dessen Aktion. Ich muss entweder Zapfen einbauen oder den Konus entsprechend verschlanken/erweitern und grundsätzlich beim Übersteckteil verstärken. Für mich ist das definitiv aufwendiger zu entwickeln als auch schwieriger zu beringen.
Feeder- und Karpfenruten mit Längen um 3,90 - 4,50 finde ich ja auch nicht in 5 oder 6 teilen, genausowenig wie Spinnruten. Gerade dort sind kurzgeteilte Reiseruten eher die Ausnahme. Der Markt ist da eindeutig von den 2 - max. 3-teiligen Modellen beherrscht!
Darum die Frage noch einmal: warum gerade Fliegenruten. Bislang ist für mich kein einziger vernünftiger Grund in Sicht...


----------



## WK1956 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*

Hallo Franky,



Franky schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich oute mich mal als "Neueinsteiger" und muss mit meinem beschränkten Wissen mal 'ne doofe Frage an die wissende Gemeinde stellen:
> Warum zum Henker wird der Großteil an Fliegenruten in 4-teiligen "Mikadospielchen" angeboten?
> Ich habe mal "gelernt", dass Ruten mit weniger Teilungen besser wären, als solche mit vielen. Einziger Sinn und "Einsatzzweck" von "mehrteililgen" Ruten < 3 m in 4 - 6facher Teilung sind "Reiseruten". Aber für den "normalen" Zweck halte ich diese Maccharoni-Teilung für extrem unsinnig! Auch wenn ich damit wahrscheinlich vollkommen daneben setze - mir gerade wurscht!
> ...


 
ich bin da absolut deiner Meinung!
Leider ist es scheinbar ein Trend der Zeit, gerade bei Fliegenruten zunehmend 3 und 4 teilige Ruten anzubieten.
Auch wenn die Teilungen sich nicht mehr so störend auswirken wie früher, mich nervt das zusammensetzen des Puzzlespiels einfach.
Wenn ich eine Reiserute mit x-Teilen will und brauche, dann kauf ich mir sowas, aber wenn ich nur eine zweitilige Rute will, dann sollte sowas auch zu bekommen sein und das wird leider zunehmend schwierig.

Gruß Werner


----------



## angler1996 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*

ob die Rute 2 oder 7 geteilt ist, ist Wurscht, solange Einigkeit darüber herrscht, das Teilungen die Aktion beeinflussen ( das kann, je nach Geschmack, auch positiv sein) Es gilt also nur zu definieren, ob Du eine Mehrteilung willst (oder nicht) und dann die Passende zu finden:q
Viel Spaß


----------



## BigEarn (23. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*

Ich fische 2, 4 und 6 teilige Ruten.



Franky schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich oute mich mal als "Neueinsteiger" und muss mit meinem beschränkten Wissen mal 'ne doofe Frage an die wissende Gemeinde stellen:
> Warum zum Henker wird der Großteil an Fliegenruten in 4-teiligen "Mikadospielchen" angeboten?



Weil gerade Du als Neueinsteiger und ca. 98% der Käufer keinen Unterschied beim Werfen bemerken, gleichzeitig aber den Vorteil von besser zu verstauenden Ruten haben. Wenn man bedenkt, dass gerade beim Fliegenfischen Leute auch im Urlaub gerne ihr eigenes Gerät fischen, da sie wurftechnisch darauf eingestellt sind, ist das denke ich nicht zu verachten.



WK1956 schrieb:


> Leider ist es scheinbar ein Trend der Zeit, gerade bei Fliegenruten zunehmend 3 und 4 teilige Ruten anzubieten.
> Auch wenn die Teilungen sich nicht mehr so störend auswirken wie früher, mich nervt das zusammensetzen des Puzzlespiels einfach.



Wo ist das Problem eine 4 teilige Rute zweigeteilt zu transportieren, wenn man das "Puzzlespiel" am Wasser nicht will?



Franky schrieb:


> Hmm - ich sehe das wie thanatos: jede  Unterbrechung des Blanks beeinflusst dessen Aktion. Ich muss entweder  Zapfen einbauen oder den Konus entsprechend verschlanken/erweitern und  grundsätzlich beim Übersteckteil verstärken. Für mich ist das definitiv  aufwendiger zu entwickeln als auch schwieriger zu beringen.
> !
> 
> Darum die Frage noch einmal: warum gerade Fliegenruten. Bislang ist für  mich kein einziger vernünftiger Grund in Sicht...



Ob sich die Beeinflussung jedoch negativ auswirkt sollte die Frage sein. Wenn überhaupt sind diese heutzutage jedoch so minimal, dass es wie gesagt, von 98% nicht spürbar ist. Wenn für dich kein vernünftiger Grund in Sicht ist, hast du die Beiträge sehr selektiv gelesen. Welche Gründe siehst Du für eine 2-teilige Rute, abgesehen von der nicht spürbaren bzw. minimal besseren Aktion? 

Schwierigere Beringung kann ich, nachdem ich einige Ruten aufgebaut habe, verneinen. Und wenn es mir nicht schwerer fällt, sollte es bei den Profis erst recht kein Problem sein.


----------



## WK1956 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem eine 4 teilige Rute zweigeteilt zu transportieren, wenn man das "Puzzlespiel" am Wasser nicht will?


 
klar kann man eine 4-teilige Rute auch zweiteilig transportieren. Aber warum kann ich nicht selbst entscheiden ob ich eine echte 2-teilige Rute oder ein Mikadospiel will?
Zudem lösen sich die Verbindungen durchaus mal und das nervt einfach. Bei 2,70 m langen Fliegenruten bekommt man fast nur noch 4 teiliges Zeug, 3,90 m lange Karpfenruten gibt es fast nur 2 oder 3-teilig. Sinnig.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Franky (23. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*

Moin...
Das geringere Packmaß der 4-x-teiligen Ruten ist definitiv ein Vorteil derer, die ihr Gerät mit in den Urlaub nehmen und nicht mit dem Auto fahren. Die "Norwegenfahrer" haben ja auch nunmal i. d. R. keine Mikadospiele dabei 
Ich will ja auch niemandem diese kurzgeteilten Dinger madig machen - um Himmels Willen, was würde ich mir einbilden! 
Nichtsdestotrotz - auch ich hab schon mehrere Stöcke zusammengetüdelt und gerade an den Stellen, wo ein Ring hin könnte/sollte ist aufgrund einer Teilung kein Platz. Und ich bleibe dabei: jede Teilung ist eine Schwächung des Ganzen! Ob ich das beim Werfen bemerke oder nicht, ist dabei absolut irrelevant (für mich!). Warum sollte ich also für einen "Vorteil", der für mich persönlich (und offenbar auch andere) keinen darstellt, diesen für MICH großen Nachteil in Kauf nehmen müssen?
Wenn ich das mal ein wenig ketzerisch betrachte, könnte ich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass nur sehr wenige vor ihrer Haustür der Leidenschaft Fliegenfischen nachkommen und das fast ausschließlich im Flugurlaub betreiben  |bla: 

PS: ich habe mal ein wenig rumgeschnüffelt, was gespliesste Ruten angeht und treffe dabei auf max. 3-teilig, Mehrheit 2-teilig.....  (aber das Zeug ist off-limit für meinen Geldbüdel!!)


----------



## AGV Furrer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> klar kann man eine 4-teilige Rute auch zweiteilig transportieren. Aber warum kann ich nicht selbst entscheiden ob ich eine echte 2-teilige Rute oder ein Mikadospiel will?


Natürlich kannst du das frei entscheiden. Kauf Dir einen passenden Blank und bau Dir Deine Rute, oder lass sie Dir bauen.
Oder such Dir einen Anbieter der noch 2-teilige ruten im Programm hat. Wenn Du ernsthafte Probleme hast 4-teilige Ruten zusammen zu stecken ......


Aber: Auch die Hersteller/Anbieter von Fliegenruten dürfen dürfen selbst entscheiden was Sie herstellen und anbieten.






Franky schrieb:


> PS: ich habe mal ein wenig rumgeschnüffelt, was gespliesste Ruten angeht und treffe dabei auf max. 3-teilig, Mehrheit 2-teilig.....  (aber das Zeug ist off-limit für meinen Geldbüdel!!)


Du willst jetzt nicht ernsthaft gespliesste Ruten mit Ruten aus Kohlefaser vergleichen, oder?
Soweit ich gespliesste kenne haben die weder einen Zapfen- noch eine Überschubverbindung - sondern immer Metallhülsen. Und die sind um einiges schwerer und steifer.


----------



## WK1956 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du das frei entscheiden. Kauf Dir einen passenden Blank und bau Dir Deine Rute, oder lass sie Dir bauen.


Nachdem ich mir fast alle Ruten selbst gebaut habe, wäre das kein Problem. Leider habe ich momentan aber nicht mehr die Zeit dazu.


AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Oder such Dir einen Anbieter der noch 2-teilige ruten im Programm hat. Wenn Du ernsthafte Probleme hast 4-teilige Ruten zusammen zu stecken ......


 
ich habe kein Problem damit 4-teilige Ruten zusammen zu stecken, aber ich will es einfach nicht.
Leider wird die Zahl der Anbieter zweiteiliger Ruten immer weniger.


AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du das frei entscheiden
> 
> Aber: Auch die Hersteller/Anbieter von Fliegenruten dürfen dürfen selbst entscheiden was Sie herstellen und anbieten.


Irgendwann mal war der Kunde König.......

Gruß Werner


----------



## BigEarn (23. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> ich habe kein Problem damit 4-teilige Ruten zusammen zu stecken, aber ich will es einfach nicht.
> 
> 
> Irgendwann mal war der Kunde König.......
> ...



Evtl. fällst du damit aber im heutigen Markt aus dem Rahmen. Mercedes wird auch keine S-Klasse mit 1,5 Liter Diesel anbieten, nur weil einem kleinen Kreis dies evtl. gefallen würde.



> Nichtsdestotrotz - auch ich hab schon mehrere Stöcke zusammengetüdelt  und gerade an den Stellen, wo ein Ring hin könnte/sollte ist aufgrund  einer Teilung kein Platz. Und ich bleibe dabei: jede Teilung ist eine  Schwächung des Ganzen! Ob ich das beim Werfen bemerke oder nicht, ist  dabei absolut irrelevant (für mich!). Warum sollte ich also für einen  "Vorteil", der für mich persönlich (und offenbar auch andere) keinen  darstellt, diesen für MICH großen Nachteil in Kauf nehmen müssen?



An welche Stelle hast Du denn an einer Rute keinen Platz? Wenn die Rute 270cm ist hast du 270cm Platz, egal ob 2 oder 4 teilig. Zieh evtl. pro Steckverbindung 1- 2 mm ab...so groß ist der Unterschied nun nicht.

Den für DICH großen Nachteil sehe ich nunmal nicht so...von den 3 Ruten die ich in meiner Flifi Karriere geschrottet habe, hat es keine auf der Länge der Steckverbindung zerlegt


----------



## WK1956 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Evtl. fällst du damit aber im heutigen Markt aus dem Rahmen. Mercedes wird auch keine S-Klasse mit 1,5 Liter Diesel anbieten, nur weil einem kleinen Kreis dies evtl. gefallen würde.


 
Naja, wenn Mercedes sowas nicht anbietet, dann nehm ich halt nen MitSchuhbisthi oder sonstwas.

Nur bei den Fliegenruten wird es zunehmend schwieriger was zweiteiliges zu bekommen.
Selbst Rütchen mit unter 2 m Gesamtlänge bekommt man meist nur 3 oder 4-teilig und die würd ich ungeteilt in mein Auto bringen ;-).


----------



## AGV Furrer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Irgendwann mal war der Kunde König.......
> Gruß Werner


 
Das ist er, bzw. die Mehrzahl der Kunden, auch heute noch.
Und es gab nie wirklich eine große Auswahl für die die etwas anderes wollen als der überwiegende Rest der Kunden :q :q :q - denn alle Firmen wollen und müssen Geld verdienen.


----------



## WK1956 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Das ist er, bzw. die Mehrzahl der Kunden, auch heute noch.
> Und es gab nie wirklich eine große Auswahl für die die etwas anderes wollen als der überwiegende Rest der Kunden :q :q :q - denn alle Firmen wollen und müssen Geld verdienen.


 
und du glaubst wirklich das die Mehrheit der Kunden Mikadospiele will? Nach meinen Erfahrungen bezweifle ich das ganz stark.

Gruß Werner


----------



## AGV Furrer (24. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> und du glaubst wirklich das die Mehrheit der Kunden Mikadospiele will? Nach meinen Erfahrungen bezweifle ich das ganz stark.
> 
> Gruß Werner


 
Also ich weiß nicht was Du für Erfahrungen hast, verstehe auch weder wirklich Dein Problem mit kurzgeteilten Ruten noch Deine bl.... Formulierung mit "Mikadospiel" - aber ich weiß was meine Kunden wollen. Und da ist niemand der etwas gegen 3 oder 4-teilige Ruten hat. Ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## WK1956 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was Du für Erfahrungen hast, verstehe auch weder wirklich Dein Problem mit kurzgeteilten Ruten noch Deine bl.... Formulierung mit "Mikadospiel" - aber ich weiß was meine Kunden wollen. Und da ist niemand der etwas gegen 3 oder 4-teilige Ruten hat. Ganz im Gegenteil.


 
tja, ich habe sehr viele Kunden die zweiteilige Ruten bevorzugen (würden). Liegt vielleicht an der Gegend, bei uns sind die Wege kurz um an gute Fliegengewässer zu kommen.


----------



## jflyfish (24. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*

Moin, das ist ja mal ne nette Diskussion hier. Es hört sich so an als ob 4-teilige Ruten eine irgendwie geänderte Aktion haben. Da wird nix geändert, die werden als 4-Teiler berechnet und die 2 Teiler als 2-teilige Ruten. 

Gespließte werden aus 2 Gründen meist 2-tlg und selten 3-tlg gebaut. Die Hülsen kosten sehr viel Geld und hier wird viel Masse in die Rute eingebaut, die durch zusätzlichen Bambus aufgefangen werden muss.  Bambus-Hülsen könnten hier auch zu mehrteiligen Ruten führen (ist aber auch viel mehr Arbeit).

Fischt man bevorzugt vor der Haustür und hat womöglich das Auto für sich allein kann natürlich Zweiteiler bevorzugen. Aber dass die Haltbarkeit 2-teiliger Ruten höher ist müsste eine Statistik der Hersteller beweisen. Meine Ruten leben schon lange als 2- und Vierteiler. jfl.


----------



## Bungo (24. April 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*

Um mal ein paar Dinge klarzustellen.

Viele Ruten werden direkt mit Teilungen entwickelt, d.h. ob die Aktion besser oder schlechter wäre, kann keiner sagen.
Dann gibt es noch Ruten die werden parallel mehrteilig und einteilig entwickelt, da versucht man dann die Aktion anzugleichen.
Jede nachträgliche Teilung ändert natürlich die Aktion, aber das kann man auch beeinflussen.

Mehrteilige Ruten sind nicht bruchanfälliger. Eine richtig gesteckte Rute ist an den Punkten sogar stabiler, es sind schlicht mehr Fasern übereinander. Das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass sie dort nicht bricht.

Meiner Erfahrung nach wollen die Kunden eher mehrteilige Ruten, da stimme ich Herrn Furrer zu.

Wenn ich die Rute ins Auto bekomme, dann teile ich sie auch manchmal nur in 2 Teile und lasse die Rolle dran. Meistens wird sie aber ordentlich verpackt, da ich nicht will dass die Ruten verkratzt oder beschädigt werden.

jflyfish hat bezüglich der Gespliessten Recht. Die schweren Metallhülsen wiegen viel und verändern die Aktion der Rute deutlich weil sie unelastisch sind.
Außerdem kosten sie sch... viel Geld, was ich auch früher nicht gedacht hätte.
Wegen der Änderung der Aktion fische ich am liebsten meine einteiligen Gespliessten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*

Ich bin auch am Fliegenfischen interessiert und sondieren schon einmal den Markt. Mich wundert es auch, das soviele mehrteilige hergestellt werden. Ich möchte auch lieber eine zweigeteilte haben. 

Wenn eine Teilung schon keinen Nachteil hat, dann kann man die Dinger ja auch 10 teilig machen...dann passen die auch ins Handschuhfach


----------



## woern1 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*

10-teilige wird schwierig, aber 6-teilige sind schon häufiger bei den Marken im Sortiment, z.B. 

http://fly.greysfishing.com/de-de/produkte/greys-fliegenruten/discontinued-rods/missionary-6/

http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=8922


werner


----------



## Kami (26. August 2012)

*AW: Warum so viele "mehr-als-zweiteilige" Ruten?*

4-teilige kaufen, jeweils 2 Teile zusammenkleben, Problem gelöst.


----------

